# THC - MTL ELITE RTA (pro and lite versions)



## Timwis (12/10/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru (12/10/21)

I see it’s using the same AF control system as the initial Tauren MTL and no silly beehive cage around the tank this time. I’m definitely a customer!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/10/21)

O M G!!!!! New THC... with the Tauren logo.... new Tauren's.... MTL!!!! Shutupyerface and take my hard earned money!!!!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (12/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> O M G!!!!! New THC... with the Tauren logo.... new Tauren's.... MTL!!!! Shutupyerface and take my hard earned money!!!!


And I missed the Tauren bit out, you must smell a Tauren from miles away!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/10/21)

Timwis said:


> And I missed the Tauren bit out, you must smell a Tauren from miles away!



Like a Tauren bloodhound!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (13/10/21)

Timwis said:


> And I missed the Tauren bit out, you must smell a Tauren from miles away!


He has Tauren issues. I think an intervention in the near future might be necessary...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> He has Tauren issues. I think an intervention in the near future might be necessary...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (13/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


>

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Ruwaid (13/10/21)

any known differences between the lite and pro versions? Definitely willing to give THC mtl series another go. 2nd pic much more appealing to me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/10/21)

Ruwaid said:


> any known differences between the lite and pro versions? Definitely willing to give THC mtl series another go. 2nd pic much more appealing to me.



It seems the Pro could be close to 24mm and the Lite 22mm, but don't quote me on that just yet... also guessing that they would be very similar (like the Ares-2 24mm and 22mm) with more just the exterior being different. And as @Grand Guru observed they have done away with the external honeycomb on the airflow, so might even take a stroll into the realm of RDL to MTL with the Pro most likely.

@Timwis any more details on these beauties?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GSM500 (13/10/21)

Are they here yet?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/10/21)

GSM500 said:


> Are they here yet?



not yet...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (13/10/21)

Ruwaid said:


> any known differences between the lite and pro versions? Definitely willing to give THC mtl series another go. 2nd pic much more appealing to me.


I agree the 2nd pic does have a more Elite look to it

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (13/10/21)

Ruwaid said:


> any known differences between the lite and pro versions? Definitely willing to give THC mtl series another go. 2nd pic much more appealing to me.


Checked their site as of yesterday and still no mention mate, I was just emailed the 2 photos and asked if I would review them but other than that zero details were given, if I or anyone else find out more information it should appear on the thread so check back for updates!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (13/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It seems the Pro could be close to 24mm and the Lite 22mm, but don't quote me on that just yet... also guessing that they would be very similar (like the Ares-2 24mm and 22mm) with more just the exterior being different. And as @Grand Guru observed they have done away with the external honeycomb on the airflow, so might even take a stroll into the realm of RDL to MTL with the Pro most likely.
> 
> @Timwis any more details on these beauties?


As above, have nothing other than those pics mate!


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/10/21)

Timwis said:


> As above, have nothing other than those pics mate!



Thanks! Keeping a lookout for your reviews then!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (13/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Thanks! Keeping a lookout for your reviews then!


Still have an RDA of theirs I have started testing!


----------



## Timwis (13/10/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I see it’s using the same AF control system as the initial Tauren MTL and no silly beehive cage around the tank this time. I’m definitely a customer!


Wicking will have to be right then, when I was testing the original it was spot on but on a couple of occasions after a re-wick have had some leakage through the airflow, nothing major but still a bug bare!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (13/10/21)

Top one looks more practical in regard seeing your juice level, but being shallow so looks play a big part of what I like the second one for me just looks great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (27/10/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I see it’s using the same AF control system as the initial Tauren MTL and no silly beehive cage around the tank this time. I’m definitely a customer!


Yes correct but with this the airflow outlet underneath the coil is removable and can be switched for one of 7 others! It does appear from how things were sent that the extra inserts might be an extra purchase with the lite version but with the pro the atomiser comes in an extra large can with base both being an atty stand but also has the inserts nicely displayed around the perimeter! Both come with spare glass but also available for the lite is a bubble glass!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

